# How to keep ink from stippling or not releasing from the screen



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

I just started working at a print shop and things are done a little bit differently and the quality standards are higher than when I was working on my own.

I've been having a problem with the plastisol "stippling" or having a rough appearance, which is not acceptable to the production manager.

Also, depending on the viscosity of the ink, even when I press hard the ink doesn't clear the screen and the shirt is sticking to the screen.

So, I have two issues, and maybe I should make 2 posts, but I don't want to go overboard.

What I usually do is one stroke at 45 degrees pushing down pretty hard, if the screen doesn't clear I do another stroke at 90 degrees to push the rest of the ink through and clear the screen.

The shop uses contact printing for all the shirts, we're mostly printing on Gildan cotton shirts with Union ink.

Any help or advice is welcome. My current approach is causing hand cramps and I feel like I must be doing something wrong if I'm having to press so hard to get the screen to release.


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

Check the tension on your screens, with proper tension, the ink releases a lot easier with less pressure and lower off contact.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say your laying down too much ink which is causing the ink to not release and giving it the rough feel. Try using less angle even though that might make it harder to clear the screen. You might just have to do more passes, but it should keep the ink from puddling. Do you push or pull the squeegee(I recommend pulling)? Sometimes a softer squeegee will make it easier to clear the screen and give you better control. You could also try more off contact. Just be careful its not peeling away from the shirt too fast because that will give a rough finish also. I hope this helps. Are you the only printer there? If not then maybe just watch the other people and see what they're doing differently. It takes time to develop a good print stroke. Just keep at it and let your boss know that your open to trying different techniques and that your committed to quality as well.


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.

The screens are pre-made on aluminum frames without adjustment. I'm guessing there is a tool for checking screen tension? What's the proper reading if I had one of those tools (which I do not).

In regard to using "too much ink" I usually try to use the least it takes to cover the image, even when I pull less ink than makes it down to the bottom of the graphic I still get a stippling effect, so I don't think it's from flooding the screen.

To clarify what I'm describing, it's not peaks (which I do get sometimes when laying down too much ink) it's a rough texture almost like sandpaper. My production manager wants smooth prints that are flat and not textured.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Are there other employees there who are achieving the effect he wants, or is he able to achieve it? Are you only having this issue with light colored ink on dark shirts that require more than one coat. My best guess is you need to apply more pressure to matte down the fibers of the shirt in order to get a smoother base coat.


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

2020, yea, he gets it and it's worse on colors he wants me to hit twice. I'm already pushing hella hard on the squeegee to where my hands are starting cramping after a 60 something shirts. I've tried pushing harder but I can't seem to release the screen unless I take less ink or do another stroke at 90 degrees.


----------

